# Fishing Report - East OV Fishing Pier - Norfolk, VA - Thursday & Saturday



## incucrash

Fished Thursday Afternoon and Satruday Afternoon at the East Ocean View Free Fishing Pier - 
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/9520+20th+Bay+Street+Norfolk+VA+23518/


Thursday Afternoon:

Caught a nice sized croaker within 5 minutes of arriving, other people catching spot and croaker.

Bait used for croaker: Camo Gulp Sandworm

About 30-45 minutes later, caught a nice sized Spot using Shrimp Fishbites

Then caught nothing but a sunburn for the next 2-3 hours, everyone pretty much left because the fish stopped biting.

Saturday Afternoon:

Caught nothing but wind! Other people were catching small croaker and spot using bloodworms, but the crabs were stealing the bait every time we reeled back in to check the bait (Squid)....

Other baits tried:

Gulp Camo sandworm and Bloodworm strips

p.s. I have a feeling there are flounder there, I dropped in a minnow and something snatched at the bottom, but didn't get to set the hook... did not feel like a crab

*PLENTY of Crab!!!*

Another guy said he caught a nice sized blue fish using menhaden cut bait


The pier is really nice, it was built using quality material, however, plan on waiting a little while to find a good spot if you arrive during prime time hours... Pier is open sunrise-sunset and there is plenty of free parking close by....

Plan on going fishing tonight! will post a report at that time! 

:fishing:


----------



## Justfshn

Good report. 

About the crabs, are there any jimmies over there? I have crabbed off the ov pier (harrisons) twice in the past two weeks and only caught sponges. thx


----------



## sudshunter

thanks for the report!!! tight lines...


----------



## RuddeDogg

great report. congrats on the catch.


----------



## incucrash

SGT.Bunghole said:


> Good report.
> 
> About the crabs, are there any jimmies over there? I have crabbed off the ov pier (harrisons) twice in the past two weeks and only caught sponges. thx


Yeah have not seen sponges over there, mostly jimmies or the smaller males, but if you're looking for good crabbing, try out Jordan Bridge / Down ways in to Chesapeake/Portsmouth, big healthy blue claws =]



sudshunter said:


> thanks for the report!!! tight lines...





RuddeDogg said:


> great report. congrats on the catch.


Thanks and no problem =]


----------



## Tabbpole

When I was a kid, there were lots of crabs up at Urbanna. My dad and I use to go eel fishing up there. He would smoke them in a steel barrel using beechwood. The crabs made great bait to catch the eel, who would hang around crab pots.


----------

